# My Black Belt Bloopers



## Gordon Nore (Aug 4, 2007)

I put together a brief 'gag reel' of my shodan test from February of 2006. I'm in the black gi, red belt, and goggles. My son also participated -- he's wearing a white top, black bottoms, and his old orange belt from when he trained with us before. (He had switched to Kali by this time.) Most of the stuff here takes place in the second to third hour of the grading.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 4, 2007)

Good stuff!  I particularly enjoyed the call to prayer..."Oohh, ooh Jesus..."


----------



## thunderfoot (Aug 10, 2007)

funny stuff!! Congrats!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 11, 2007)

Good stuff glad you have a good sense or humor about the bloopers


----------



## Drac (Aug 11, 2007)

Excellent vid..Congrats on the belt...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 11, 2007)

LMAO!!! That was great!  Thanks for sharing and Congrats on the belt. :asian:


----------



## Gordon Nore (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm glad everyone appreciates the humour of this video. I periodically get the nastiest replies out of nowhere on YouTube. _You're a black belt? You should be ashamed of yourself._ etc. Hell, I was nearing forty-five when I graded, having started training in my mid-thirties. Everyone that has graded under my teachers since 1990 has been under thirty. I'm just glad I lived to tell the tale.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2007)

Congrats on your BB and great video, the Jesus was great


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 11, 2007)

Gordon Nore said:


> I'm glad everyone appreciates the humour of this video. I periodically get the nastiest replies out of nowhere on YouTube. _You're a black belt? You should be ashamed of yourself._ etc. Hell, I was nearing forty-five when I graded, having started training in my mid-thirties. Everyone that has graded under my teachers since 1990 has been under thirty. I'm just glad I lived to tell the tale.


I have found many of the responses to videos on youtube to be the most juvenile posts around.  Many of the folks that post there seem to have watched one to many UFC fights and fancy themselves ultimate warriors because they've "rastled" in the back yard a time or two.  Thanks for posting the vid.  The fact that you've posted a "blooper" reel tells me that you really get it and have let go of the ego.


----------



## kittybreed (Sep 17, 2007)

Now I don't feel so bad for forgetting my form (How could I?) during my test.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't put a lot of stock in comments made on youtube.com or for that matter many videos.  Don't worry about the comments you get its not worth it.


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 18, 2007)

on youtube you can completely disable comments, or set it so that you must approve all commetns before they can be seen...


----------



## grydth (Sep 18, 2007)

Everyone, I guess, who watches a video takes away different impressions and focuses on different parts. While your humility is both sincere and commendable, after watching the end of it, my thought was "watch out for this guy in Buffalo"

Here's the slow tired old big guy - is he even going to make it through the test? Then, all of a sudden, here's Gordon cutting off the ring and delivering a jackhammer punch that drives his opponent way back and out.

Tai Chi (my art) is full of practitioners like this.... humble, don't look like fighters... and you're suddenly left wondering how you got prone on the mat. 

As the Who put it, " We don't get fooled again!"

Gordon, you are way better than you'd let on....:mst:


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 18, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:
			
		

> I don't put a lot of stock in comments made on youtube.com or for that matter many videos. Don't worry about the comments you get its not worth it.



Agreed. I love my art too much to be phased by an anonymous naysayer. It was more of a general observation about a lack of graciousness and the overwhelming urge that people feel to convey a criticism of everything under the sun.



grydth said:


> ...you are way better than you'd let on....:mst:



That's very kind, grydth. I get dumped on my **** plenty. One of the advantages of 'older and slower' is that it's taught me to take a punch. (The youngsters have been kicking the crap out of me for years.) This young man I was fighting is an exceptional martial artist and a very nice person. I've learned a lot of stuff from him since he was a teen. Outfighting him with his speed and fitness level is not an option ordinarily, let alone after testing for three hours. I was basically covering up as best I could and trying not to swing at the wind, thus making myself drop from exhaustion. Bear in mind: At this point in the test, I didn't know my own name.


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 22, 2007)

Mr. Gordo,

That was just a great video   Brought a smile to my face


----------



## Lynne (Sep 30, 2007)

I enjoyed the video, Mr. Nore!

I must say that you have a lot of power behind those punches. Beast!


----------



## Shotochem (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Gordon!!!!

You have proven what many of us already know.  Age & treachary will overcome youthful agression and speed.%-}



-Marc-


----------



## Clapping_tiger (Jan 14, 2008)

I am happy to see you're brave enough to post your "bloopers" online. I enjoyed watching it. I have one of my own as well you may enjoy. It was from my Black Belt promotion. I screwed up one of my techniques like 3 times, I was just glad it was not on my test. 




 
Yeah, and don't put any stock into youtube posters. 90% o the time they probably never even set foot in a real school.


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 18, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> I put together a brief 'gag reel' of my shodan test from February of 2006. I'm in the black gi, red belt, and goggles. My son also participated -- he's wearing a white top, black bottoms, and his old orange belt from when he trained with us before. (He had switched to Kali by this time.) Most of the stuff here takes place in the second to third hour of the grading.



i have a question  if you train in Hapkido Karate, then why are the the people in the video using Japanese terms  :idunno: ( i mean no disrespect)
but Hapkido is Korean, these are things that make you go mmmmm:boing2:


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 18, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> Bear in mind: At this point in the test, I didn't know my own name.



Awesome!

And, yes, youtube.com is famous (or, infamous) for having clueless comments all over the place.  They (youtube.com) have been the butt of many jokes because of this.  It is well known that there are many foolish comments everywhere.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 20, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Apr 30, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> i have a question. if you train in Hapkido Karate, then why are the the people in the video using Japanese terms.( i mean no disrespect)but Hapkido is Korean, these are things that make you go mmmmm


 
ONLY if you've not a clue to the Japanese occupation of Korea and their enforcement of the use of the Japanese language there until the end of the Korean War.

Many of the martial artist from Korea, especially the ones that came up through their ranks in the late 50's, 60's and 70's (my time frame) still use the Japanese words along with their Korean words.

With total RESPECT,
DR John M. La Tourrette


----------



## Rabu (May 4, 2008)

There is also a whole 'Japanese connection' with Hapkido.

Check out the Wiki article on it and you will see listed as one of the 'controversial' historical students of Sokaku Takeda, a famous Japanese master of Daito Ryu AikiJiuJitsu.  When I had the opportunity to work with some HapKiDo guys in Chicago, the connection with that famous teacher was directly stated to me.

At the least, the founder of Hapkido studied at seminars with Sokaku Takeda and Ueshiba Morihei, the founder of Aikido, at gatherings where he taught.

The use of Japanese terms makes sense in the perspective of the connection to a Japanese source.

I think the OP also stated the style as 'Hapkido Karate' in that it was either a fusion of the arts or a school where both arts are taught.  Not uncommon for people who have been around the block in the martial arts world.

Hope I helped.

Rob


----------

